# KxK 8 fanned short run. What are your specs? (UPDATE Couple Progress Pics, Inlay)



## Hollowway (Feb 28, 2011)

HIJACK:

some updates

Couple quick update pics for you guys




















OK, for those of you who are getting in on these runs, what didja get? Here's mine:

8 string
Mahogany semi-hollow with f hole
Maple neck with ebony FB OR mahogany neck with maple board (I have to decide still. I'm thinking of mocking up the 7 string proto to see what they might look like)
Blackburst finish
Oiled neck
Reverse HS

Aaaaand I think that pretty much sums up the options. The only thing I'm springing for extra is the semihollow option.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 28, 2011)

I edited it down to just 8s, there's already a thread for the 7 Scale guitars.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...138852-kxk-fanned-7-deal-what-your-specs.html


----------



## elq (Feb 28, 2011)

* Hog wings
* Rosewood neck (assuming I can find it)
* Walnut top
* Not sure about Chambering or an f-hole, but likely.
* Snakewood or Zircote or Ebony board.
* Oiled neck.
* probably reverse inline, might choose 4x4.

oh, and I've got to tell Rob I want stainless frets.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 28, 2011)

elq said:


> * Hog wings
> * Rosewood neck (assuming I can find it)
> * Walnut top
> * Not sure about Chambering or an f-hole, but likely.
> ...



and backwards


----------



## severussnape (Mar 1, 2011)

Rev Inline hs.
Mahogany body.
Maple neck.
Ebony board.
Stainless frets.
Scalloped frets 19-24.

Havn't decided on pickups or inlays, but I shot Rob a lengthy email asking lots of questions. Hopefully, by weeks end most of that will be settled.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 1, 2011)

technomancer said:


> I edited it down to just 8s, there's already a thread for the 7 Scale guitars.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...138852-kxk-fanned-7-deal-what-your-specs.html


 
Ah, crap I didn't see that. Thanks for the edit.

Alright fellas, I can't decide between a maple or ebony FB. The body is pretty well set, so which of these looks nicer?





or


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 1, 2011)

I've always preferred ebony fb's over maple ones. I'm just not a big fan of maple fb's in general.


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 1, 2011)

These are my specs:

Mahogany neck and body
Figured bubinga top (and headstock face)
Semi-hollow with no f-hole
Blank Ziricote fingerboard (side dots only)
20" radius on the fretboard and dunlop 6000 frets
Reverse inline headstock

Then I also discussed with Rob what pickup winding to go with and we decided on having a Painkiller winding in both bridge and neck position


----------



## severussnape (Mar 1, 2011)

Hauschild said:


> These are my specs:
> 
> Mahogany neck and body
> Figured bubinga top (and headstock face)
> ...




I thought he wouldn't imitate other companies designs...

But, if he'll do it then I think ill just ask for something along the lines of my aftermath set.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 1, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Alright fellas, I can't decide between a maple or ebony FB. The body is pretty well set, so which of these looks nicer?



Either would look good, I'd say it's coin flip time 



severussnape said:


> I thought he wouldn't imitate other companies designs...
> 
> But, if he'll do it then I think ill just ask for something along the lines of my aftermath set.



He won't copy guitars, but obviously unless you're a pickup engineer who can specify magnet type and size, wire gauge and type, and number of winds to get the sound you want you're going to specify your pickup as "I'd like it to sound something like x" 

He's not reverse engineering the pickups, just shooting for that tone...


----------



## severussnape (Mar 1, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Either would look good, I'd say it's coin flip time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, cool. In light of that the email I sent last night may seem to be worded oddly.

I also asked him about Alnico 8 mags, as every search I did regarding the Alnico 5 led to discussions regarding the 8's. And now I'm honestly curious about them.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 1, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Ah, crap I didn't see that. Thanks for the edit.
> 
> Alright fellas, I can't decide between a maple or ebony FB. The body is pretty well set, so which of these looks nicer?



With a black burst, get the ebony, without a burst, get the maple.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 2, 2011)

OK, so I've decided on an ebony board. Now, the inlay. Which of these do you guys think would look cool at around the 7th fret or so (at the vertical fret)? The top one is a Buddhist symbol - one circle, three jewels. The bottom one is a lotus flower (which is Buddhist as well).


----------



## technomancer (Mar 2, 2011)

I would say the lotus, since my first thought before reading your post was "an XLR plug and a lotus?"


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 2, 2011)

technomancer said:


> I would say the lotus, since my first thought before reading your post was "an XLR plug and a lotus?"


 
Aw, crap! I didn't even see that!  Well, unless someone convinces me otherwise (and saying flowers are for girls won't cut it  ) I'm going with the lotus.


----------



## severussnape (Mar 3, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Aw, crap! I didn't even see that!  Well, unless someone convinces me otherwise (and saying flowers are for girls won't cut it  ) I'm going with the lotus.




Call me crazy, but, I think putting both, as they are in the picture, would look pretty cool. Just mho.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 3, 2011)

^

Indeed I >XLR (plug in?)< flowers is a good message.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 3, 2011)

severussnape said:


> Call me crazy, but, I think putting both, as they are in the picture, would look pretty cool. Just mho.


 
Hmmm, that's not a bad idea. I'm gonna noodle on that and see. I'm also thinking I'll do the inlay(s) in a gold shell color rather than the typical white.


----------



## Miek (Mar 3, 2011)

One of these days, I want to see an ultraman inlay.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 3, 2011)

Oooh, yeah! Maybe! How 'bout the rest of youse guys? Opinions?


----------



## severussnape (Mar 3, 2011)

Not gonna lie. That looks really cool.

I sent rob a picture of a Celtic cross asking for an inlay of that particular shape. Just need to send him the size I want.

Steve, out of curiosity, would you say that by June it would be fair to ask for a status on my order, or might that be too soon (being only 4 months off)? 
I don't want to be a pest about things, you know? And, having never dealt with a custom shop before, this is fairly new territory for me.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 4, 2011)

OK, this is quickly turning into a personal thread, but I was thinking about the lotus flower (or any of the inlay choices I have) and I thought a bamboo branch for the f hole would be cool. I asked Rob about it (but haven't heard back from him), so what do you guys think of that, and which inlay?


----------



## Miek (Mar 4, 2011)

I think the second and fourth look coolest, leaning towards...I can't decide. The lotus is very elegant and classy, but Ultraman!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 4, 2011)

The Ultraman sort of removes the point of the bamboo, no? 

Of what you posted #2


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 4, 2011)

#2, definitely.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 4, 2011)

I would go without the F hole altogether.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 4, 2011)

technomancer said:


> The Ultraman sort of removes the point of the bamboo, no?


 
Totally! I just thought the Ultraman looked so cool as an inlay. But I should stick with the theme. 

And I would do it without the f hole, but I'm only in on this run for the semi-hollow option. I've got custom 8 solidbodys coming out of my ears these days. I need something different. 

Also, Rob said he could do the bamboo cut out, but we'll need to modify the design of it to insure strength.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah the way he's doing the semi-hollow stuff is pretty cool and he's a stickler for strength. I haven't seen the CAD for these or the 7 Scale semi-hollows but I think he was going to do it similar to how he carved the back out on my Sii-7ex with ribs in the carving to improve stability


----------



## BR10N (Mar 4, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Oooh, yeah! Maybe! How 'bout the rest of youse guys? Opinions?


 
Hehe. Is that your avatar? Looks cool!


----------



## severussnape (Mar 4, 2011)

Could someone help me with a mockup?


http://shop.stylees.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Iron-Cross-Patch.jpg

Basically, that design, in white, either stradling the 11th and 12th frets, or sitting on the 7th or vertical fret using the same image of the Blackburst 7 string proto that Holloway is using?

I dont have regular access to a computer, or picture editing software, so if someone could do this, so that I could DL and email those pictures to Rob, I would be eternally greatful.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 4, 2011)

severussnape said:


> Could someone help me with a mockup?



Ask and ye shall receive! I couldn't get it to look good at the vertical fret because it ran right through it or cut the sides off at the edges. In real life it might be better, but Rob would be better to ask about that. I think this one is at the 12th fret (if I counted right!)


----------



## severussnape (Mar 5, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Ask and ye shall receive! I couldn't get it to look good at the vertical fret because it ran right through it or cut the sides off at the edges. In real life it might be better, but Rob would be better to ask about that. I think this one is at the 12th fret (if I counted right!)



That is perfect. Thanks!

Now that plus a measurement I can do myself ought to be enough.

Probably going to ask for a wood inlay though. The guitar is already going to have a bit of a natural look. Kinda want to keep that up.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 5, 2011)

severussnape said:


> That is perfect. Thanks!
> 
> Now that plus a measurement I can do myself ought to be enough.
> 
> Probably going to ask for a wood inlay though. The guitar is already going to have a bit of a natural look. Kinda want to keep that up.



Yeah, have a look at some inlay supply sites. There might be something else cool that would give it a different look, too.


----------



## severussnape (Mar 5, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, have a look at some inlay supply sites. There might be something else cool that would give it a different look, too.


 

Ive been searching all day. If I cant find something earthy looking that would go well with that blackburst and ebony Im probably going to send that mockup of the 7 string with the Iron Cross inlay to Rob.

Btw, on your earlier mockups, Id vote #2. The direction of the lotus flower is pointing in the same direction as the F/bamboo hole, so it maintains the flow of the guitar. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 5, 2011)

severussnape said:


> Btw, on your earlier mockups, Id vote #2. The direction of the lotus flower is pointing in the same direction as the F/bamboo hole, so it maintains the flow of the guitar. Thats just my opinion.



Yeah, thanks. Pretty much everyone voted #2, so I told Rob that would be my "final answer."


----------



## severussnape (Mar 5, 2011)

Whoops, I meant #1. :$

Rob just sent me some of his ideas on the inlays. Great stuff.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 6, 2011)

So I made another slight change to my specs. I decided to keep some of the wood showing on the back and sides, so I'm going to go for this sort of a look:


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd get a more traditional Fender-style F-hole. The bamboo looks ridiculous on that sort of ultramodern body shape to me.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 6, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> I'd get a more traditional Fender-style F-hole. The bamboo looks ridiculous on that sort of ultramodern body shape to me.



Actually the modernness of the design is what made me veer away from the traditional f hole in the first place. I considered a bunch of potential, minimalistic and stripped down designs but ended up liking the bamboo. I didn't really consider the shape ultra modern, but I get where you're coming from.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, change of plans. I know Rob can do some pretty killer inlay work, so I mocked up a version where the frets are numbered in Japanese. I think this one looks cooler than the lotus flower one. The sizes and orientation aren't spot on, but Rob thinks it will look pretty cool when that is corrected. What do you guys think?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 27, 2011)

I think that looks a lot better than the flower. And as long as the letters don't say 'Broccoli stuffed Chicken: $7.95' I think you're good.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 27, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> And as long as the letters don't say 'Broccoli stuffed Chicken: $7.95' I think you're good.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree, once the symbols are normalized in size and aligned properly that will look cool as hell


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 30, 2011)

OK, so I saw that killer red fanned 8 on the KxK home page, and I'm totally rethinking my design. What do you guys think of either of these? The red one will have the f hole cutouts to look like the rising sun, and the Japanese numbers in black on a maple board. The white one will have the f hole rising sun cut outs, but I'm going to ask Rob if he can pain the inside of the guitar red there, so you see it coming through. And the FB the same way. I'm debating getting the red Technomod for the tuners and bridge, maybe, as well. I personally like these better than my bamboo idea. Anyone want to weigh in?


----------



## Miek (Apr 30, 2011)

I think the red one matches the theme better, partly because the center of the sun is implied in the correct color.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 30, 2011)

Reaaaaaally liking that red one. And I think red hardware would be awesome; anodized hardware gets me all hot and bothered.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

I was actually really getting into the bamboo hole, especially with the Japanese numbered frets...


----------



## technomancer (Apr 30, 2011)

Holy crap that rising sun in red is an awesome idea 

They should also be able to do red colored inlays as well


----------



## kslespaul (Apr 30, 2011)

I would stick with the bamboo burst design personally. The color choice and overall japanese motiff is pretty badass


----------



## technomancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Couple quick update pics for you guys


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, whose are those?!

Edit: I'm so snapping up any of these that people bail on. Although I would expect most people to sell a kidney to make sure they can make the final payment.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Not a clue whose they are 

That celtic cross is bad assed though


----------



## JamesM (Jul 30, 2011)

Those bridges look awesome.


----------



## thrsher (Jul 30, 2011)

wouldnt mind seeing some updates on the fanned 7 run


----------



## kruneh (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, that´s some nice inlay work!


----------



## DLG (Jul 31, 2011)

amazing stuff man


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 31, 2011)

That wood inlay looks so beautiful! Hollow, can't wait to see how your rising sun goes


----------



## technomancer (Jul 31, 2011)

kruneh said:


> Wow, that´s some nice inlay work!



Yeah he does awesome inlay work That cross is all wood: maple, bloodwood, and purple heart... and no filler


----------



## severussnape (Jul 31, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Yeah he does awesome inlay work That cross is all wood: maple, bloodwood, and purple heart... and no filler




I wanted to post the pics rob sent me last night this afternoon, but apparently he sent them to you as well and I was beaten to the punch.

It took a while (mostly because of indecision on my part) settle on that cross. The wood choices were Robs idea. When I opened the attachment in my email last night and saw that inlay in its final form I was literally breathless for a few moments. I cannot wait to hold this guitar.


----------



## Hauschild (Jul 31, 2011)

The bubinga topped one is mine 
I picked it up friday and it was awesome meeting Rob in person. He's a super cool dude!
The reason it was finished in such a short time is that I live in Denmark but am in California for my vacation. Rob, being such an awesome guy, agreed to try and have it ready for me to pick it up whilst beeing in CA  What can I say? He's a gentleman  
(I know that many have been waiting very long for their KxK guitars and I in no way intend to be gloating or bragging or come of rude and insensitive. Rob is a super nice dude who has a huge amount of work, works very hard and does an amazing job! Your guitars, wether it be 6,7 or 8 strings, straigth or fanned, V, super strat, singlecut or whatever, will be amazing and worth the wait. I would wait forever for guitar like this  )

I'll post a NGD soonish with some more pics but from the limited time I've had with it so far (traveling with your family... well y'know...) It's honestly the most amazing guitar I've ever played!!! Although not playing for around a month whilst traveling I'm almost able to play the same stuff on this guitar pretty much right away that I was on my other guitars before leaving. And take into consideration that I have gone straigth from a standard 6-string (Jem btw) to this amazing fanned 8-string. Because I've been traveling I haven't had any time to play around with it plugged in but it's chambered and therefore really loud and also extremely clear acoustically. The neck (standard KxK mahogany 8-string profile and thickness) is so so comfortable - extremely thin and perfectly balanced between being round and flat!
There are so many more things that are just amazing on this guitar (like the upper fret access!), but I'll wait untill I make a NGD to cover those


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 31, 2011)

technomancer said:


>




what type of wood is that? mahogany? plus, i am LOVING the fretboard.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jul 31, 2011)

shitsøn;2596552 said:


> what type of wood is that? mahogany? plus, i am LOVING the fretboard.



I think that's bubinga.


----------



## Hauschild (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah it's a bubinga top and a ziricote sapwood/heartwood combination board


----------



## skeels (Jul 31, 2011)

Dude that is awesome! Love Ultraman- Jet Jaguar too!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 31, 2011)

Man do I love me some Ziricote sapwood fretboards.


----------



## Hauschild (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## technomancer (Aug 1, 2011)

Some boards and body blanks for the 7 / 8 Scale runs...


----------



## larry (Aug 2, 2011)

i saw a small pic of the bubinga/ziricote 8 on the kxk site, and was secretly hoping
for an NGD thread on it. that fretboard is great!! but i was under the impression that
Rob prefers to build with more standard woods (i.e. maple, mahogany, alder)..

the sii carve1 / carve2 shape is sooo sexy. would be cool to see more
exotic woods.

i am very jelly.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 3, 2011)

larry said:


> i saw a small pic of the bubinga/ziricote 8 on the kxk site, and was secretly hoping
> for an NGD thread on it. that fretboard is great!! but i was under the impression that
> Rob prefers to build with more standard woods (i.e. maple, mahogany, alder)..
> 
> ...



There are multiple bubinga topped guitars on the site and ziricote and bubinga are usually available if you ask about it (IIRC the bubinga tops were even in the option list for these runs). Limba is sometimes available as well if you ask (there are a bunch of figured limba guitars on the site).

Typically the more exotic stuff doesn't get listed for runs because people don't want to pay for it 

Bottom line is if you want something with exotic woods, just get a quote. Same with inlays. Rob does fantastic inlay work but almost everybody orders blank boards  (though I've got some stuff coming up eventually that will show off some inlays  )


----------



## larry (Aug 3, 2011)

technomancer said:


> There are multiple bubinga topped guitars on the site and ziricote and bubinga are usually available if you ask about it (IIRC the bubinga tops were even in the option list for these runs). Limba is sometimes available as well if you ask (there are a bunch of figured limba guitars on the site).



i stand corrected!! though, i was also referring to incoming guitars as well.



technomancer said:


> Typically the more exotic stuff doesn't get listed for runs because people don't want to pay for it



that's the goddamn truth. but living vicariously through your NGD's will
do for now... so, please keep ordering.



technomancer said:


> Bottom line is if you want something with exotic woods, just get a quote. Same with inlays.



soon enough....



technomancer said:


> Rob does fantastic inlay work but almost everybody orders blank boards  (though I've got some stuff coming up eventually that will show off some inlays  )



does he hand cut all his inlays? some of the pics i've seen look ultra precise.
probably fantastic in person.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 3, 2011)

larry said:


> that's the goddamn truth. but living vicariously through your NGD's will do for now... so, please keep ordering.



I've got more stuffed planned, now I just need to figure out how to pay for it 



larry said:


> does he hand cut all his inlays? some of the pics i've seen look ultra precise. probably fantastic in person.



To be completely honest I have no idea what the process is. All I know is he doesn't use any filler, just clear adhesive. The hieroglyphic inlay he did for me on my green Sii-7 is absolutely flawless.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 28, 2011)

OK, I need a little help here. Tell me what you guys think: 
1) Red or black inlays?
2) Completely red body, or just red top, natural (oiled) sides and back?

For reference, it's the semi hollow version, like below, but with a black bridge, black pups, and red tuners.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 28, 2011)

Red marbalized full body with red inlays. Do it!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 28, 2011)

Full body on the paint, either inlay version would look good as black ties in with the pups / saddles / controls while red blends with everything else


----------



## kruneh (Aug 28, 2011)

I like the contrast of black, red might be just to much, in a way.
That´s why I opted for black pickup bobbins on that killer 8 scale right there in that picture 
I always liked the natural sides and back thing too, looks very classy to me.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 29, 2011)

OK, here's a couple of options. Red and red&black. Or just the black (above). I'm not sure Rob can do the red, so it might be black out of necessity, but the red does look cool, no?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 29, 2011)

Given some of the stuff I have on order I'm pretty sure Rob can do the red 

All red or all black, the red then red and black looks off somehow 

I would also make sure you let Rob know you're planning this, as he needs to know before he glues the board to the guitar IIRC.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 21, 2011)

Quick update of the celtic cross inlay with frets (the fret ends are not yet dressed in the picture and the frets aren't crowned)


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 21, 2011)

I know you keep saying his inlaying skills are pretty good, but Great Scott! Can barely find anything that looks like filler on that... and it's probably the lightning messing with my eyes anyways.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 21, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> I know you keep saying his inlaying skills are pretty good, but Great Scott! Can barely find anything that looks like filler on that... and it's probably the lightning messing with my eyes anyways.



That's because there is no filler on that at all


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah man, pretty impressive. Particularly with ebony being quite a pita to work with.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 21, 2011)

Yup... and the inlays are all wood as well. That thing is just awesome, makes me wish it was my guitar


----------



## technomancer (Nov 22, 2011)

A few new progress pics


----------



## JamesM (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## severussnape (Nov 27, 2011)

technomancer said:


> That's because there is no filler on that at all



Im wondering if he isn't cnc'ing those inlays some how. I say that because for a while he had a set of pickups for sale with that exact design carved into them. The exactness of it had cnc written all over it.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 25, 2012)

Rob finalized the sound holes for my build. The guitar will have a red top with natural back and sides, black hardware, red sperzals, black inlays.


----------



## aaron_rose (Mar 25, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Rob finalized the sound holes for my build. The guitar will have a red top with natural back and sides, black hardware, red sperzals, black inlays.



Hand made bridges?


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 25, 2012)

aaron_rose said:


> Hand made bridges?



No, just regular graphtech saddles (I think that's what he uses) on a base plate he makes. I'm not getting the base plate anodized, unlike the prototype.


----------



## Onyx8String (Mar 25, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Rob finalized the sound holes for my build. The guitar will have a red top with natural back and sides, black hardware, red sperzals, black inlays.



I'm really excited to see this build come along. That design is incredible!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 26, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Rob finalized the sound holes for my build. The guitar will have a red top with natural back and sides, black hardware, red sperzals, black inlays.



Ok that is going to be freaking cool... though you should get the baseplate anodized to match the tuners or do all black hardware


----------



## mphsc (Mar 26, 2012)

^ agree on the hardware. 

That inlay is ridiculous & the "f-hole" is W-O-W. Looking forward to more progress.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 26, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Ok that is going to be freaking cool... though you should get the baseplate anodized to match the tuners or do all black hardware



Yeah, I know. I may have to do it, since that would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 26, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I know. I may have to do it, since that would be the icing on the cake.



then when it's done you should send it to me, because 8 strings are not enough for you


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 26, 2012)

technomancer said:


> then when it's done you should send it to me, because 8 strings are not enough for you



 Last night I was checking out some >9 string ERBs from Jerzy Drozd? It's a sickness, I tell you!


----------



## severussnape (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey guys. Long time no update!

I sent an email to Rob last Sunday asking if he had any updates on my axe. Prior to that it had been a little over a year since I had had meaningful contact with Rob, so it was time to get some news.

He said my guitar was ready for paint and wanted to confirm some last second details before he did it. Didn't get any pics this time around, but finding out the guitar is finally getting its clothes was pretty exciting.

Just curious, has anyone else gotten word on their guitars?

Happy New Year guys.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 20, 2013)

No word yet on mine. Mine's got some unique aspects of it, so we were working pretty closely on the sound holes, etc last year, but no news recently. I can't wait, though. It's going to be awesome!


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey fellas, what do you think of this inlay, instead of the kanji numbers? Rob was saying that the inlays for the numbers would be really small. So I was thinking I might have to hold back on doing all of the markers. But then I decided that maybe a really cool katakana word would look good. This says "Ultraman" in katakana. I can make the letters less "fat" since I just clipped this from the interwebs. Anyway, what say you - cheesy or cool?


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 11, 2013)

I really dug the numbers thing, small or otherwise. I mean, they cant be smaller than the dots I'm getting, and on top of that, it's a pretty unique Idea. I'd seen roman numerals done before, never in kanji. 

I've been thinking about this run for a long time, has there been any progress towards it at all? I know he's putting out lots of In Stock, havn't seen many customer NGDs though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 11, 2013)

Numerals in kanji would be cool.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 11, 2013)

glassmoon0fo said:


> I really dug the numbers thing, small or otherwise. I mean, they cant be smaller than the dots I'm getting, and on top of that, it's a pretty unique Idea. I'd seen roman numerals done before, never in kanji.
> 
> I've been thinking about this run for a long time, has there been any progress towards it at all? I know he's putting out lots of In Stock, havn't seen many customer NGDs though.



Yeah, not sure if he's started the guitars in this run or not. I'm assuming he hasn't started on mine yet, just because I haven't heard anything. Hopefully soon, because I really love KxKs. 

So you favor the numbers over the ultraman katakana? I'm on the fence, and keep going back and forth.


----------



## RickSchneider (Mar 11, 2013)

I've got to say the numerals really got me goin', if you know what I mean


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah man, I think the design you had goin was pretty close to perfect. We have a long wait, don't over cook it


----------



## mphsc (Mar 11, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> So you favor the numbers over the ultraman katakana? I'm on the fence, and keep going back and forth.



Yes. 

Glassmoon0fo - this is a previous 8scale run, not the one we're a part of.


----------



## EOT (Mar 11, 2013)

mphsc said:


> Glassmoon0fo - this is a previous 8scale run, not the one we're a part of.



This is the one I'm in then! I don't think I ever posted my specs... Maybe I should do that when I get home 

Hollowway, I think I prefer the numbers thing too. But the newer idea could be cool if it wasn't so "fat"


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 11, 2013)

mphsc said:


> Yes.
> 
> Glassmoon0fo - this is a previous 8scale run, not the one we're a part of.


 
This I'm well aware of. If he hasnt started on this run, there's no way he's even thought about the second one, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 11, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Given some of the stuff I have on order I'm pretty sure Rob can do the red
> 
> All red or all black, the red then red and black looks off somehow
> 
> I would also make sure you let Rob know you're planning this, as he needs to know before he glues the board to the guitar IIRC.



Yeah, Rob and I have been talking about it over email. And if he can do red, I'm definitely doing red!

EDIT: Crap, I was reading the wrong page.


----------



## TIBrent (Mar 11, 2013)

#1 in my opinion, but #2 isn't a bad option either, very snazzy looking.


----------



## MetalDaze (Mar 11, 2013)

I like your original idea better  But, I don't think you can go wrong either way


----------



## EOT (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok, I probably could've posted some of this stuff a long time ago. But, better late than never right Although it took me a while to settle on all the specs. And a couple of minor details could still change. Maybe.

Mahogany body/neck
Quilt maple top
Ziricote fretboard, hopefully with glow in the dark side dots and offset dots on the board
Reverse inline headstock
Piezo
Going for a color kinda like PRS's "Black Gold"
Not sure yet how the pickups will be wound. 
Thats all I can remember for now. I do have a couple of pics though!!

Body/Neck





And one of the 2 boards on the left. Probably the one on the far left. And yes, probably with some sapwood as well


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 11, 2013)

I always taught Sapwood looked pretty ugly but that looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 11, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> I always taught Sapwood looked pretty ugly but that looks amazing!!!!



That makes one of us! I looooove sapwood. I'm trying to get it on the build I'm starting with Shad Peters.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 24, 2013)

I just emailed Rob and told him I'm scrapping the Ultraman idea and going back to the original Kanji numbers inlays.

Anyone have any updates on their builds? I'm not sure if he's started any of these yet.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 24, 2013)

Still havn't gotten a reply asking for my new quote, and I'm in the second build run. Anybody know of the wait time people have had on recent custom builds? I'm starting to get antsy thinking it's going to be a 4 year wait or something


----------



## elq (Mar 25, 2013)

The 7DCs seem to be flowing pretty quickly and the 7S run also completed quickly. 

I'm waiting for both a 7 and 8 string fanned KxK, so I completely understand that people are anxious to receive their guitars, but the fanned runs had no promised timeline. I think that was pretty clear in the original threads.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah, no promised timeline. I'm totally jonesing to get the guitar, but I can't really lean on Rob because he was explicit about that. He's a pretty solid guy, though, so all good things in time.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 25, 2013)

Same here, jonesing but in the second run. Good thing the 8DC proto had to happen.


----------



## thrsher (Mar 25, 2013)

im not expecting my dc8 for at least a year, been a year now since the initial deposit for it


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 27, 2013)

i fully understood that there was no promised timeline on the build when i dropped the deposit, my only real concern is that ive seen far more in stock builds coming out than custom orders, at least on this forum, and im not sure why that would be the case. ive heard it mentioned that its how hes keeping the shop doors open, but if thats the case why not finish the builds that are in que and collect on money waiting? just a question mark on my end, dont mean to sound ignorant or impatient.


----------



## thrsher (Mar 27, 2013)

im not sure but i think the new DC line(and maybe the others) was being developed before the proposed multiscale runs. seems he now has his products streamlined and can now maybe focus on some work he took in to get to this point. i have no clue what his past production times were(how many builds he could produce/sell quarterly) but it seems like he is doing OK for himself now. prices are up, people are buying.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 27, 2013)

glassmoon0fo said:


> i fully understood that there was no promised timeline on the build when i dropped the deposit, my only real concern is that ive seen far more in stock builds coming out than custom orders, at least on this forum, and im not sure why that would be the case. ive heard it mentioned that its how hes keeping the shop doors open, but if thats the case why not finish the builds that are in que and collect on money waiting? just a question mark on my end, dont mean to sound ignorant or impatient.



The in-stocks are being done to keep the doors open and with the specs being done take a very small fraction of the time the custom orders do. This pays the bills while the customs are worked on. The first of the 7 Scales was just delivered a week or two ago and IIRC a 7 Scale, 8 Scale, and an Sii-7 that were all custom orders are in the pipe for the next month or so to go out.

As to your second question, mainly because most of the builds "in the queue" were sold WAY too cheaply and the price doesn't even cover the labor for them. This was obviously a mistake and Rob is doing his best to stay in business and finish the backlog.

It was made abundantly clear when these were ordered that there was no build time on them and that they were behind a LOT of other guitars. If you find you can't live with the terms of the build you committed to, PM me and we'll work something out (that's me personally, nothing to do with KxK as I should have gotten a slot on one of these runs and didn't)


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 27, 2013)

Or PM me, and I'll work something out with you. 
I do loves me some KxKs!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 27, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Or PM me, and I'll work something out with you.
> I do loves me some KxKs!



I'll give you first go since I know you're more of an 8 string player than I am


----------



## mphsc (Mar 27, 2013)

calling thirds...


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 28, 2013)

technomancer said:


> The in-stocks are being done to keep the doors open and with the specs being done take a very small fraction of the time the custom orders do. This pays the bills while the customs are worked on. The first of the 7 Scales was just delivered a week or two ago and IIRC a 7 Scale, 8 Scale, and an Sii-7 that were all custom orders are in the pipe for the next month or so to go out.
> 
> As to your second question, mainly because most of the builds "in the queue" were sold WAY too cheaply and the price doesn't even cover the labor for them. This was obviously a mistake and Rob is doing his best to stay in business and finish the backlog.
> 
> It was made abundantly clear when these were ordered that there was no build time on them and that they were behind a LOT of other guitars. If you find you can't live with the terms of the build you committed to, PM me and we'll work something out (that's me personally, nothing to do with KxK as I should have gotten a slot on one of these runs and didn't)


 
Thanks for the info man! I got no problem waiting, and didn't know there were a lot more orders before the two scale runs previous to mine. Seemed that if there were a ton before them he probably wouldn't have offered the runs in the first place, seeing as he's a one man show (that's just pure speculation on my part, which is why I asked the questions. Facts for the win yo). Money situation changed a little for the worse since I got into the big game builds and my spot has been on the potential chopping block a few times, but I want this thing more than I wanted my Strandberg (via Ola) build spot. So I ask a shitton of questions to pass the time. What else is SSO better for? Thanks again pimpin


----------



## MetalDaze (Mar 28, 2013)

technomancer said:


> As to your second question, mainly because most of the builds "in the queue" were sold WAY too cheaply and the price doesn't even cover the labor for them.


 
No kidding!! I know the multiscale 7's were only $1,999 with standard specs. That was a crazy low price, which is just one of the reasons I jumped on board 

I emailed Rob about a week ago (first time in a year) and he said he was working on mine, but that's about all the update I got.


----------



## thrsher (Apr 10, 2013)

someone is going to have an 8scale NGD soon!!!

FYI not me


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 10, 2013)

thrsher said:


> someone is going to have an 8scale NGD soon!!!
> 
> FYI not me





 Yeah. That inlay is dope. Good to know I'm not the only one who stalks that imagine page. LOL


----------



## thrsher (Apr 10, 2013)

Larrikin666 said:


> Yeah. That inlay is dope. Good to know I'm not the only one who stalks that imagine page. LOL



Shhhhhhh!!!


----------



## kruneh (Apr 10, 2013)

thrsher said:


> Shhhhhhh!!!



BRANDON, we gotta talk


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Apr 10, 2013)

spill it.

EDIT: Please


----------



## technomancer (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## EOT (Apr 10, 2013)

glassmoon0fo said:


> spill it.
> 
> EDIT: Please



Yeah... WTF are you guys talking about!?!?


----------



## elq (Apr 10, 2013)

goto Index of /images and search for a recent date


----------



## thrsher (Apr 10, 2013)

cats out of the bag


----------



## mphsc (Apr 10, 2013)

this was one out of the first batch, correct?


----------



## EOT (Apr 10, 2013)

elq said:


> goto Index of /images and search for a recent date



 You're my hero!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 10, 2013)

If you want it already sorted by the newest uploads....

Index of /images


----------



## EOT (Apr 10, 2013)

Larrikin666 said:


> If you want it already sorted by the newest uploads....
> 
> Index of /images



OK, I have 2 heroes now!

I'll be checking this like everyday now I can hardly wait to see some progress on mine


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 10, 2013)

EOT said:


> OK, I have 2 heroes now!
> 
> I'll be checking this like everyday now I can hardly wait to see some progress on mine



I check it out at least once a day. LOL.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 10, 2013)

Aaand you can see who the computer geeks are


----------



## MastrXploder (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh man, I coulda sworn my 8 scale was next for completion :l

Well, mine must be soon then!


----------



## Xaios (Apr 10, 2013)

It's a shame that Rob's clientele seems to be the blank fretboard crowd. His inlay tolerances are fantastic.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 10, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Aaand you can see who the computer geeks are



F11 make the internet go device (Chrome) go bigger on the screen. 

 Call me if you need help with something.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 10, 2013)

Why have I not seen this? Which one of you bastards is hiding this?


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 10, 2013)

Xaios said:


> It's a shame that Rob's clientele seems to be the blank fretboard crowd. His inlay tolerances are fantastic.



Yeah, I had no idea he was that good. Very impressive.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 10, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> F11 make the internet go device (Chrome) go bigger on the screen.
> 
> Call me if you need help with something.



Dude I write software for a living


----------



## JamesM (Apr 10, 2013)

i fink dat was da yoke


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 10, 2013)

JamesM said:


> i fink dat was da yoke



I think the phrase "internet go device" to refer to a browser went undetected


----------



## JamesM (Apr 11, 2013)

Tech's too smart to not have noticed. He might be reverse trolling.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 11, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Why have I not seen this? Which one of you bastards is hiding this?



Hey Hollowway, I owned that KXK for abit but passed it on to member ajdehoogh- http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/89821-2x-green-kxks.html#post1568023


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 11, 2013)

mikernaut said:


> Hey Hollowway, I owned that KXK for abit but passed it on to member ajdehoogh- http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/89821-2x-green-kxks.html#post1568023



Ah, OK.  I saw the date on the photo in the image index and thought that was a recent build. Killer color, though. I'm in this everything-needs-to-be-neon-lime phase.


----------



## severussnape (Apr 11, 2013)

Shit, well the one with the Celtic cross is mine so... Ill be posting an NGD soon guys!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 11, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Ah, OK.  I saw the date on the photo in the image index and thought that was a recent build. Killer color, though. I'm in this everything-needs-to-be-neon-lime phase.



Nah that one has been around for a while.



JamesM said:


> Tech's too smart to not have noticed. He might be reverse trolling.



Nailed it 

My internet go device runs goodly with broadband tubes


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 16, 2013)

severussnape said:


> Shit, well the one with the Celtic cross is mine so... Ill be posting an NGD soon guys!



Didja get it yet?


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 9, 2014)

Bump to out the guy with the ebay KxK FF8. Is that one of you guys on SSO?


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 31, 2014)

Anyone have anything from this run recently?


----------



## mphsc (Aug 31, 2014)

Man I sure hope so for some of you cats. Still waiting to see that "Rising Sun?" theme.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 31, 2014)

Yep! I can't wait. I know he's working on it, as per an email about 6 months ago, but I have no idea where it is in terms of being done. I'm just over 3.5 years in, but this was the run with no ETA, so I'm not sure when it will be completed. But I'm super excited about the design. Thing is, I'm not sure who else was in the run, and why they aren't posting NGDs. I'm pretty sure a couple have been completed.


----------



## larry (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm on the 2nd run of 8 scales, also with no ETA. sometimes I forget that I'm in line.. there's a bubinga(?) 8 scale with maple bobbins and a 7 scale with a decent maple top on the image index. neither of which I've seen posted here.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 27, 2014)

Bump. Anyone in one of the runs get a guitar/update recently? I know Rob was working on a couple of them recently.


----------



## thrsher (Oct 27, 2014)

emailed him a few weeks ago looking for some info but awaiting a response


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 27, 2014)

So you guys have been waiting nearly 4 years for these, meanwhile there have been 30-40 in-stocks made?


----------



## thrsher (Oct 27, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> So you guys have been waiting nearly 4 years for these, meanwhile there have been 30-40 in-stocks made?



Well I'm in the DC 8 run which is 3 years in march, but yeah....but no real time line guarantees were issued so its really up to kxk the manage his pipeline as he chooses, unfortunately


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 14, 2014)

Anyone hear anything from Rob? I sent a couple of emails over the past few months, but no response. I did see an 8 scale on the bay about a month ago (might still be there), so that may have been part of the run - and someone not on SSO. I'm wondering if people are getting these and not doing NGDs?


----------



## thrsher (Dec 14, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Anyone hear anything from Rob? I sent a couple of emails over the past few months, but no response. I did see an 8 scale on the bay about a month ago (might still be there), so that may have been part of the run - and someone not on SSO. I'm wondering if people are getting these and not doing NGDs?



no word, sent a few emails myself over the months too.

are you talking about the v8? im pretty sure that was built many years ago


----------



## technomancer (Dec 14, 2014)

I haven't been bugging Rob about these since I'm not in the runs, but I'm pretty sure two or three 8Scales and several 7Scales went out this year.


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 14, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Anyone hear anything from Rob?



No news on my order either.


----------



## larry (Dec 14, 2014)

none here either; not since 2012. though I haven't emailed him, haven't had the need to. got all my questions about specs out of the way early. Either he'll reach out when it's ready or to confirm if I'm still interested, which I very much am. I did agree to not having an established build time, so it'll be ready when it's ready.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 14, 2014)

He will let you cancel your orders and put the deposit towards one of his in-stocks if any of you get impatient. I did that with both my deposits this past year, thats why I had a few more KxK's than I needed and sold a few. It was his idea and I just went with it since I was inquiring about some guitars he had in stock anyways. Now I have no builds with KxK and thats fine by me. 

If anyone gets a non fanned 8DC and wants to sell it when it arrives hit me up, and if you want to work something out and run specs by me first then please let me know! Im not looking to buy one until its done though so Im not looking to take over a spot, but I'll buy it when its ready and like I said, getting some say in specs wouldn't hurt!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 7, 2015)

^ Oh yeah? That's not something I'm interested in, since I'm so pumped about the design of mine, but I wouldn't mind people in line ahead of me doing it! I just really really want to get mine. It's by far the most unique design I'll have, and I can't wait. He told me a year ago he was working on it, so hopefully I'll see it soon!


----------



## CD1221 (Jan 7, 2015)

You guys have some patience.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 8, 2015)

Well, I don't think any of us thought it would take this long. There was no ETA, and Rob was pretty up front about that. I figured it would be a couple of years. This has indeed been a long time, but I'm hoping this is the year he finishes mine.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 21, 2015)

I emailed Rob about a month ago, and he said he's working on mine. I hope we're making progress. It's getting depressing, given that it's been over 4 years. 

Anyway, I was just searching online for redwood burl guitars, and this popped up. Is this anyone's? I haven't seen it here, but it is sexy!

http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/65/26/ce/6526ce50146b0cc09eb6f7dbfa9c73e5.jpg

Edit: WTF, I can't embed it. I'll just leave the link instead, if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## Grif (Apr 21, 2015)

I wonder which we will see first, hollowway's kxk or half-life 3?


----------



## thrsher (Apr 21, 2015)

That's fabio kxk


----------



## thrsher (Apr 21, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> I emailed Rob about a month ago, and he said he's working on mine. I hope we're making progress. It's getting depressing, given that it's been over 4 years.
> 
> Anyway, I was just searching online for redwood burl guitars, and this popped up. Is this anyone's? I haven't seen it here, but it is sexy!
> 
> ...



and that guitar was completed in april 2014. i wonder if anything has been completed since the dc28 which was oct 2014. nothing has been added to the index since then. new wise anyways


----------



## larry (Apr 21, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> .....I was just searching online for redwood burl guitars, and this popped up. Is this anyone's? I haven't seen it here, but it is sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that used to belong to fabeau, but he ended up selling it on here last october after receiving his headless.


----------



## mphsc (Apr 21, 2015)

I think there was an all black one as well as one left handed that I saw for sale in AUS. 4 years, damn bro.


----------



## thrsher (Apr 21, 2015)

that left handed sii 8 has been around for quite awhile, easily over year. EDIT, completed oct 2013

im over 3 years now on the dc8 run


----------



## mphsc (Apr 21, 2015)

^ that 8DC is still my biggest anticipation of the run.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 21, 2015)

Us guitar customers are a very patient bunch.


----------



## thrsher (Apr 21, 2015)

i just don't care anymore. im done with the custom game


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 18, 2015)

Anyone heard from Rob lately? I sent him an email a few weeks ago, but no response. Am I supposed be ok with this since there was no committed timeline? Buyer beware?


----------



## thrsher (Jun 18, 2015)

sent an email a few weeks ago which he responded he just moved his shop and still setting up the new one.

i feel like KxK is on its way out personally. haven't seen anything put out in 8 months now.


----------



## vinniemallet (Jun 18, 2015)

That's some sad news if it's true. I love his guitars, I still want to own one during my life ahha. 



thrsher said:


> sent an email a few weeks ago which he responded he just moved his shop and still setting up the new one.
> 
> i feel like KxK is on its way out personally. haven't seen anything put out in 8 months now.


----------



## thrsher (Jun 18, 2015)

dont get the wrong idea, thats just my opinion that i have no basis of evidence to support, dont want to start any rumor mill type stuff or anything. KxK are still my favorite guitars to date out of what i have ever played.


----------



## vinniemallet (Jun 18, 2015)

Yep I know mate. Never heard something bad about his guitars, that's why I'm still curious to try one  



thrsher said:


> dont get the wrong idea, thats just my opinion that i have no basis of evidence to support, dont want to start any rumor mill type stuff or anything. KxK are still my favorite guitars to date out of what i have ever played.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah, I'm in that funky place now where I'm not sure what to think. If the guitar actually happens and is everything I'm hoping for, I'll be happy. I get that he underpriced it and that is causing problems for him.

I'd entertain a refund of the deposit and just move on, but I doubt that will happen. It's just hard to be excited about something I ordered FOUR years ago.


----------



## thrsher (Jun 19, 2015)

^ i know exactly how you feel man, it sucks for sure, if you are not financially hurting, i would hang in there personally, as i am too lol


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 19, 2015)

thrsher said:


> ^ i know exactly how you feel man, it sucks for sure, if you are not financially hurting, i would hang in there personally, as i am too lol


 
What choice do I have?  

It just sucks that this thread is evolving the same way as much of these other builder threads....no communication, years go by, worried customers, etc.

After getting burned with BRJ, I didn't expect to start feeling the same way here. I'm just looking for the basic stuff...an email, some sort of timeline, and ultimately, the guitar.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 30, 2015)

Anyone have any updates? I emailed Rob about 6 weeks ago, and he said he's not making any more builds for in-stock, nor is he accepting new orders. He was still setting up the new shop, and was going to work on existing orders. Hopefully this means we'll see these come to completion soon. I really didn't expect Rob to get to this point, but he seems like he's hanging in there, so I expect we'll eventually see them.


----------



## thrsher (Aug 30, 2015)

I posted in the 7 scale thread, Steve had said he has a 7 and 8 scale close to completion. I think it's terrible its gotten to this point


----------



## technomancer (Aug 30, 2015)

Yep what I posted in the other thread was the last time I bounced emails with Rob. From what I know he's still working and trying to get caught up on the backlog and is not taking new orders or building in stock guitars until that's done. I'll keep you guys posted as I hear stuff.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Sep 1, 2015)

All things considered, I think it's completely smart to continue to cut off orders and not build instocks, especially while having to set up a new shop. I'd rather hear that, and know he's working on backlogue only instead of doing anything else.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm just going to post this here again, because I think you all need a dose of the awesomeness that will be my 8 scale. Peace will fall upon earth, men will understand women, and cats will sleep with dogs. All with be right with the world. Rejoice, brothers! For it shall be! (Not sure exactly when, but dang IT I want to get my hands on this sexy beast!)


----------



## asher (Oct 12, 2015)

Holy crap I remember that mockup.


----------



## thrsher (Oct 13, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> I'm just going to post this here again, because I think you all need a dose of the awesomeness that will be my 8 scale. Peace will fall upon earth, men will understand women, and cats will sleep with dogs. All with be right with the world. Rejoice, brothers! For it shall be! (Not sure exactly when, but dang IT I want to get my hands on this sexy beast!)



i know it will be a fantastic guitar comes! hopefully soon. i officially sold my DC8 spot.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 1, 2015)

So I exchanged emails with Rob, and he said he's working on one guitar at a time, and mine is up next. YES!!!!


----------



## TankJon666 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> So I exchanged emails with Rob, and he said he's working on one guitar at a time, and mine is up next. YES!!!!



After reading from the beginning this guy seriously needs to think about training up an apprentice or two to speed up the builds a touch!! My custom build is only gonna be about 6/7 months. Absolutely no way could I wait 4 years ...kudos to those who can


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm up! Whoohoo! We chose the bottom sheet of these twos for the inlays . He's going to do a mockup to make sure it looks good.


----------



## thrsher (Feb 6, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> I'm up! Whoohoo! We chose the bottom sheet of these twos for the inlays . He's going to do a mockup to make sure it looks good.



Stoked to hear, can't wait to see it come together


----------



## Hollowway (May 15, 2016)

Duuuuuudes! I got an email from Rob! I actually got it a few weeks ago but missed it and didn't see it until I went to email him. Anyway, check this out. Is this not the most epic thing you've ever seen? These are a couple of practice inlays he did. The 3rd and 24th. (Not lined up, of course, just a trial.)


----------



## asher (May 15, 2016)

Holy ...., that looks awesome.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 15, 2016)

Wow Hollowway, those almost don't even look like inlays. It's almost like they're a stained part of the board. That is one precise inlay job 

Nice to see some KxK work around here. Rob does some amazing stuff.


----------



## DeathChord (May 15, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Duuuuuudes! I got an email from Rob! I actually got it a few weeks ago but missed it and didn't see it until I went to email him. Anyway, check this out. Is this not the most epic thing you've ever seen? These are a couple of practice inlays he did. The 3rd and 24th. (Not lined up, of course, just a trial.)


That is seriously cooll!


----------



## Hollowway (May 15, 2016)

Yeah, Rob is not very prolific, but his work is impeccable!


----------

